# Sand Substrate w/ Plants in Ceramic Pots



## klayalloy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm looking for anyone with suggestions concerning my 75 gallon setup. I plan on putting 2 inches of play sand or blast sand over the entire bottom of the tank. My first question is, will it be possible to plant E. amazonicus and V. spiralis and V. americana directly in the sand? Second question, can I keep the plants in ceramic pots with a more suitable substrate like flourite? I've got some Ludwigia in ceramic pots in another tank and it has been doing very well. 

Really I'd like to know if anyone has had success with keeping their amazons and vallisneria in a sand substrate.

Thanks in advance,

Adam


----------



## klayalloy (Apr 2, 2009)

Someone has to know about planting amazons and vals in a sand substrate. 

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, that's fine. You may have some issues with runners and propagation via that method, but it's fine to pot up the plants like that. I use old yogurt cups with holes punched in them to keep plants in my quarantine/holding tank.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

klayalloy said:


> ... Second question, can I keep the plants in ceramic pots with a more suitable substrate like flourite? I've got some Ludwigia in ceramic pots....Adam


I have some ludwiga repens, ambulia, pearlweed, and diandra growing in planting pots with ADA Aquasoil II in my 40 gallon for experimental purposes. No issues and growth is fine.


----------



## klayalloy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

So potting up the plants will be fine. I'd really like to put the vals straight into the substrate. I've done some research and I found a few references saying that vals in a sand-only substrate will work.

Unless someone with experiences says otherwise, I'll go ahead and do it.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, sand is okay. Play sand is annoying as a substrate, too fine, light, and easily compacts, but vals can get nutrients from the water just fine.


----------



## klayalloy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks imeridian! That's what I wanted to hear. By the way, I checked out your water change system and I'm probably going to give it a try. It looks good.

Thanks again.

Adam


----------



## solution7 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had great success with playsand in my 29g tank. I plant directly into the sand and use seachem undergravel ferts. The plants seem to love it and I lightly dose the water column once per week with seachem flourish and excell. The roots seem to go bonkers in the sand. Its easy for the roots to spread out and grow like crazy.

I would love to do flourite sand in black. Just costly for me to do. So playsand was the answer.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

I've also got a 20 gallon with play sand. I have vals and crypts going in there with substrate ferts, seem to be doing well after 3 weeks. I am interested in the pot idea as I would like to do a 75 gallon some day.


----------



## tlef316 (May 10, 2008)

i've got valis and swords in play sand. No problems The vals in my tank are battling BBA, but thats due to my lack of CO2, not the substrate. I'm not overwhlemed by runners, but every few weeks, the larger ones send out a set of 4 or 5 new plants.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can, I'd suggest getting pool filter sand instead of play sand. 

But yes, you can plant directly into the sand. Root tabs or mineralized soil under the sand is great.


----------



## klayalloy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!

I'll see what I can get pool sand for. As long as it's not much more than play sand, I'll probably get it instead. I've done play sand in non-planted tanks and it is a pain.

What I'm going to do then is put the swords, vals, and crypts straight into the sand and plant my ludwigia, reinickii, and tiger lotus in ceramic pots.

Thanks again.


----------

